# Which 40-50hp models have mid pto?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

Which older 40-50hp models have a mid pto? Am looking for used.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How old are you looking for?


----------



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

Am not sure, I am just starting to research.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The John Deere compact tractors in this hp range almost all can be fitted with a mid pto. Ag tractors are another story.


----------

